# My new setup



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Small upgrade from my Breville Barista Pro that I've been using for the last year or so.
Can finally use my Torr tamper again I bought from Glenn at the Grind off at Rave coffee back in the day!


Profitec Pro 500 and Eureka Mignon Specialita.


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice! Have looked at the Profitec models lately and must say they do look fantastic quality.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Smart set up mate 👍


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Nice one! Enjoy


----------



## Cg9 (1 mo ago)

How would you recommend the barista pro as a starter? Appreciate the profitec are built to last and look classy. Just interested to see have you seen much difference upgrading? Looks class by the way


----------

